# How much do I ask for my son's bike when selling.



## steven1988 (5 Apr 2017)

August 2015 we bought our eldest a Cuda energy 20 inch wheel MTB he used it for 3 weeks before getting an Isla. After 2 years of it standing dorment I want to sell it but don't know what I should ask for it. 

I can't find ant completed listings on EBay as I guide


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2017)

Ask for 60 quid, or nearest offer. Accept 50 'for cash'.


----------

